

An Idea for a Startup I Would Use - alanthonyc

A Yelp for auto mechanics.<p>Does anyone know of anything like this?  I'm currently involved in a dispute with a mechanic.  So far, they've been pretty good about it, but I'll wait to reserve judgment until I get actual results, one way or another.<p>However, regardless of how this turns out, I would like to be able to either give them kudos or bad publicity as the case merits.
======
Travis
Don't know how good it is, but a quick google returned
<http://www.mechanicratingz.com/>

The fact that ratings endz with a Zed makes me doubt it's any good. I've seen
one or two others, one was a web2.0 type. Can't find it now, though.

------
ashishk
I think you answered your question. Yelp does this.

~~~
alanthonyc
Thanks!

